# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  El Sr. Cañete pide tiempo

## perdiguera

Cañete pide tiempo a Bruselas para evitar una multa por la depuración de aguas
El ministro confía en que la Comisión entienda que la situación de España ha cambiado
Lucía Abellán Bruselas8 MAR 2012 - 22:07 CET15
La multa que Bruselas pretende imponer a España por la mala depuración de las aguas residuales ha centrado el primer encuentro entre el ministro español de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, y el comisario europeo de Medio Ambiente, Janez Potocnik. Arias Cañete ha aprovechado la reunión para pedir algo de tiempo a la Comisión Europea y demostrar que la situación española ha cambiado, en referencia al relevo de Gobierno. Pese a que en un primer momento el ministerio asumió casi como inevitable la sanción de entre 20 y 50 millones al año que Bruselas ultimaba contra España, el ministro no ha querido dar la batalla por perdida y, al menos públicamente, ha subrayado: Las multas hay que pagarlas cuando se imponen y en este momento no están impuestas.
El titular de Medio Ambiente atribuye a la herencia del anterior Gobierno las posibles sanciones a las que pueda enfrentarse España y asegura querer mejorar la imagen de España como país serio. Aunque rehúsa hablar de plazos, Arias Cañete asegura haberse comprometido ante el comisario Potocnik a comenzar en junio las obras de mejora de las depuradoras de aguas, de forma que estén terminadas en 2013.
Bruselas puso a España en su punto de mira hace años por la calidad de las aguas. Aunque el 83% se depura correctamente, la Comisión denunció el año pasado a las autoridades españolas porque 39 ciudades no depuraban correctamente el agua en zonas declaradas como sensibles.
Más allá de la reunión mantenida con el comisario de Medio Ambiente y con la comisaria de Cambio Climático, Connie Hedegaard, Arias Cañete permanecerá mañana en Bruselas para acudir al consejo de ministros del ramo, que deberá decidir si avanza sobre los objetivos de reducción de emisiones de carbono y sobre la normativa de transgénicos, entre otros asuntos. El ministro se mostró favorable a una regulación menos restrictiva en el cultivo de transgénicos y recordó que España es el país de la Unión Europea donde la presencia de estos alimentos genéticamente modificados es mayor.

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...78_639264.html

Me gustaría saber cuales son esas 39 ciudades que no depuran correctamente, para ver si son todas gobernadas, en las últimas legislaturas, por el partido del anterior gobierno.

----------


## Luján

> Cañete pide tiempo a Bruselas para evitar una multa por la depuración de aguas
> El ministro confía en que la Comisión entienda que la situación de España “ha cambiado”
> Lucía Abellán Bruselas8 MAR 2012 - 22:07 CET15
> La multa que Bruselas pretende imponer a España por la mala depuración de las aguas residuales ha centrado el primer encuentro entre el ministro español de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, y el comisario europeo de Medio Ambiente, Janez Potocnik. Arias Cañete ha aprovechado la reunión para pedir algo de tiempo a la Comisión Europea y demostrar “que la situación española ha cambiado”, en referencia al relevo de Gobierno. Pese a que en un primer momento el ministerio asumió casi como inevitable la sanción de entre 20 y 50 millones al año que Bruselas ultimaba contra España, el ministro no ha querido dar la batalla por perdida y, al menos públicamente, ha subrayado: “Las multas hay que pagarlas cuando se imponen y en este momento no están impuestas”.
> El titular de Medio Ambiente atribuye a la herencia del anterior Gobierno las posibles sanciones a las que pueda enfrentarse España y asegura querer “mejorar la imagen de España como país serio”. Aunque rehúsa hablar de plazos, Arias Cañete asegura haberse comprometido ante el comisario Potocnik a comenzar en junio las obras de mejora de las depuradoras de aguas, de forma que estén terminadas en 2013.
> Bruselas puso a España en su punto de mira hace años por la calidad de las aguas. Aunque el 83% se depura correctamente, la Comisión denunció el año pasado a las autoridades españolas porque 39 ciudades no depuraban correctamente el agua en zonas declaradas como sensibles.
> Más allá de la reunión mantenida con el comisario de Medio Ambiente y con la comisaria de Cambio Climático, Connie Hedegaard, Arias Cañete permanecerá mañana en Bruselas para acudir al consejo de ministros del ramo, que deberá decidir si avanza sobre los objetivos de reducción de emisiones de carbono y sobre la normativa de transgénicos, entre otros asuntos. El ministro se mostró favorable a una regulación menos restrictiva en el cultivo de transgénicos y recordó que España es el país de la Unión Europea donde la presencia de estos alimentos genéticamente modificados es mayor.
> 
> http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...78_639264.html
> ...


Pues seguramente haya de ambos bandos, incluso de terceros, cuartos y quintos. Pero sí es cierto que según quién haya gobernado el Estado, la financiación de obras de depuradoras ha variado y mucho.

----------

